# Looking for work Northern Illinois.



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone need a sub in N. IL? Anywhere in Cook, Dupage, Kane, Mchenry, or Lake County? I am willing to travel anywhere in the area.

I am hoping to work full time for one company, but haven't heard back just yet and don't want to wait too long on a back up plan. I am available ANY TIME, and am VERY FLEXIBLE with hours.

2001 2500hd w/ Western MVP Pro Plus plow.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.arcticsnowandice.com/owner.html

http://www.arcticsnowandice.com/index3.html


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Submitted my info to them......


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

erkoehler;622056 said:


> Anyone need a sub in N. IL? Anywhere in Cook, Dupage, Kane, Mchenry, or Lake County? I am willing to travel anywhere in the area.
> 
> I am hoping to work full time for one company, but haven't heard back just yet and don't want to wait too long on a back up plan. I am available ANY TIME, and am VERY FLEXIBLE with hours.
> 
> ...


ill call you monday


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, 630.533.2760


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

ttt



ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

erkoehler did you find a company?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Haven't gotten anything 100% setup, still waiting.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Now have a 1999 F350 w/ 8' 6" straight blade and Skidsteer with 8ft. straight blade also ready to work!

Ideally I would like to put all equipment in one area for a large job.

Total available equipment:

2001 Chevy 2500hd w/ 8'2" V Plow
1999 Ford F350 w/ Boss 8'6" Straight blade
Skid Steer w/ 8' Straight blade and bucket.



If anyone has a job that might work for us, let me know!


----------



## srt management (Sep 19, 2008)

Call me 630-330-4283 i am properties 5 minutes from you


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

srt management;634749 said:


> Call me 630-330-4283 i am properties 5 minutes from you


Left you a voicemail.

Thanks,
Eric
630.533.2760


----------



## Snowplow24 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm looking to see if anyone services the Dekalb area. I have a property that needs to be serviced for the the winter. Any thoughts?


----------



## extra mile (Jan 22, 2007)

*DeKalb, IL*

I dont know what I am doing this season, the company I normally sub for has lost most of their DeKalb sites this winter. So I am looking for something to do. Let me know what you have going on, maybe we can figure something out.

Justin Meler
[email protected]


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Eric, Did you find anything yet?

(AKA Free Bump)


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

stroker79;641845 said:


> Eric, Did you find anything yet?
> 
> (AKA Free Bump)


Yes, finalizing the paperwork now.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Good to hear!!!


----------

